# Cinesamples: Tina Guo V2 (A Review)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey composers! Today I wanted to go over the new Tina Guo V2. I think it definitely fills in some much-needed content left out of V1. Please enjoy!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 29, 2019)

Very timely and helpful Chris ! At the end, you covered some options 1, or Bundle, well, but I trust you might respond again about 1 or 2 …. for purchaser with neither.
Uncertainty is if you feel v2 lacks some of v1 strengths; thus preference for v1 for sure, and then add v2 if phrases + are needed …. right?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 29, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Very timely and helpful Chris ! At the end, you covered some options 1, or Bundle, well, but I trust you might respond again about 1 or 2 …. for purchaser with neither.
> Uncertainty is if you feel v2 lacks some of v1 strengths; thus preference for v1 for sure, and then add v2 if phrases + are needed …. right?


It's a tough question, but I feel that for me, I definitely would start with 1. The raw emotion and expressiveness from the library is unmatched against any other solo cello library, while V2 can be compared to some other cello libraries containing similar articulations. So if I had to choose one to start with, I'd say start with the legato, then add on V2 if you need the other articulations.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 29, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> It's a tough question, but I feel that for me, I definitely would start with 1. The raw emotion and expressiveness from the library is unmatched against any other solo cello library, while V2 can be compared to some other cello libraries containing similar articulations. So if I had to choose one to start with, I'd say start with the legato, then add on V2 if you need the other articulations.



Thank-you *@ ChrisSiuMusic * for nicely focused Reply. 
I appreciate the choice to place both libraries, in context, in your review. The result is synergistic, especially for those not yet using any Tina Guo content.


----------

